# Di frozen sperm



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

I am new to this site and fertility treatment. I am currently on my second I.C.I ( no drugs ) and I wondered how long thawed sperm will live once inseminated ? I also wondered how many sperm are present on average in a thawed straw. Do these compare favourably with good,natural sperm ? Thanks for your help


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

tjmac said:


> I am new to this site and fertility treatment. I am currently on my second I.C.I ( no drugs ) and I wondered how long thawed sperm will live once inseminated ?
> 
> About 24 hours
> 
> ...


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks Peter, I really appreciate your reply. You are a busy man !!!


----------

